
My .NET C# open source project “Warden” – a library for monitoring resources - spetz
Hi all,
I&#x27;ve started working on the first open source project and it&#x27;s been over a month now since its inception. There&#x27;s a wiki docs, code examples and the prelease version of the NuGet packages.
What do you think about such idea? Any opinions will be very appreciated.<p>URL:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;spetz&#x2F;warden
======
pbsk
Clickable: [https://github.com/spetz/warden](https://github.com/spetz/warden)

------
kogir
Looks interesting.

Does the Windows service need to run as Local System? Seems like Network
Service may be safer and equally functional.

